# Left Throw bag at Smelter Parking lot in Durango.



## mrlaroo (Jun 6, 2005)

My friend found a salamander throw bag. IS that what it was cause I will see if he still has it. He pawns off everything he owns and finds! good luck. I think it was the yellow rope, the 2500lb test one.


----------

